# Bolt Pattern On Wheels



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Getting ready to upgrade from a 14" to a 15" wheel. Can someone please confirm bolt pattern for me? Is it 5x4 1/2?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would measure for myself, you never know what Keystone may have Gilligan do.

http://www.buywheelstoday.com/FAQ/?id=1009

try here....


----------



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

look for a 15 x 6 rim, zero off set, for a 225/75/15 tire (28+inch dia). bolt pattern is 5 x 4 1/2. You can go to a 15x5 rim for a 205/75/15 tire (1" diameter smaller @ 27+inch. Make sure you look at a trailer rated wheel and tire (radial) 8ply.


----------

